# מבקרת החתונות 2/6/12



## Bobbachka (2/6/12)

מבקרת החתונות 2/6/12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לכבוד פתיחת עונת החתונות החלטתי לפתוח במסורת חדשה- פינת ביקורות (בונות!) על מקומות אירועים/קייטרינגים שהיינו בהם (לא החתונה שלנו) כדי להעשיר את מאגר המידע בפורום על המקומות השונים.


----------



## Bobbachka (2/6/12)

בת הגלבוע (קיבוץ גבע) 
אהבתי: 
למקום יש אופי כפרי והרגשה של טבע אמיתי- למי שמחפש. על אף שהמקום מרגיש טבעי, הוא מאוד מטופח. 
קבלת הפנים מרשימה ומרווחת.
איזור הישיבה מאוד מאוד מרווח ומשקיף לאגם יפיפה.

פחות אהבתי: 
היו המון יתושים ונעקצתי בשידור חי כמה וכמה פעמים- לא נעים.

החופה הייתה מוארת, אבל באיזור הקהל ושביל הגישה לחופה היה ממש חשוך וממש התקשתי לראות את החתן והכלה. ראיתי שיש פרוז'קטורים על עמודים ואולי הוחלט לא להדליקם, אבל תחושת ההתרגשות קצת נפגמה בגלל שהיה מאוד חשוך.

השירותים לא היו מלוכלכים, אבל גם לא ממש מתוקתקים. בשני התאים בהם ביקרתי במהלך האירוע היה זרוק ניר טואלט על הרצפה.

לסיכום: מקום מקסים למי שמחפש אירוע עם הרגשה אמיתית של טבע. בסך הכל החסרונות שציינתי ניתנים לתיקון די בקלות.


----------



## Bobbachka (2/6/12)

קייטרינג- אדום 
אהבתי: בשר פשוט מעולה! בקבלת הפנים וכן באירוע עצמו. מרגישים שאוכלים בשר משובח. הסלטים היו מאוד טעימים ופחות שיגרתיים (סלט נקטרינות, סלרי ופקאן מסוכר- מצוין!) והפיתות הקטנות היו מצוינות.

פחות אהבתי: 
הסכו"ם והצלחות לא היו מפולשים וזה תמיד מעורר בי הרגשה של כלים לא נקיים.
היה מלצר אחד ל-4 שולחנות ועל אף (ואלי דווקא בגלל) שהיה אמריקן סרוויס (הגשה למרכז השולחן) היו כמה דקות טובות שלא היה בשר במרכז השולחן.

לסיכום: היה לי מאוד טעים (התבאסתי שלא הצלחתי להישאר לקינוחים). את שני החסרונות שציינתי, ניתן לתקן בקלות לדעתי.


----------



## michal0208 (3/6/12)

מאוד אהבתי את אדום 
האוכל טעים מאוד, במיוחד הבשר כמובן!
התוספות היו די רגילות והסלטים מיוחדים, גם הקינוחים היו אחלה!
ממליצה, למרות שלטעמי הם קצת יקרים...


----------



## Bobbachka (2/6/12)

תמרה על הים (עכו) 
אהבתי: מקום שיכול להתאים גם לאירועים קטנים (יחסית!): 200-250 איש.
נקי, מוקפד. אני הייתי באירוע בחודש אפריל והחופה הייתה בפנים, אבל באירועי קיץ החופה ממש ממוקמת על הים- וזה היתרון הגדול של המקום.
אוכל טרי, יחסית סטנדרטי (נחמד מאוד, אבל לא מדהים).
המחיר כולל גם עיצוב (בפרחים חיים) של המקום.

פחות אהבתי: 
השירותים יחסית מרוחקים מהאולם וצריך לרדת קומה (האולם נמצא בתוך בית מלון חוף התמרים).
מנהל האירוע "עזר" לחתן לשים את ההינומה לכלה- מזעזע בעיני!

כשנותרו רק הצעירים השולחנות קופלו וכללללללללל המלצרים חיכו לנו ש"נסיים כבר לרקוד" תוך כדי התענות על השולחן בשילוב ידיים.

לסיכום: אופציה נחמדה ומרעננת לאירועים בצפון.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (5/6/12)

טוב לקרוא את דעתך! 
אנחנו סגרנו שם ואני בהחלט אדאג להתנהל מול המלצרים בצורה שתבטיח שלא יחכו שנסיים לרקוד. בהחלט דבר שאפשר להימנע ממנו. 

אגב לגבי החופה:
בקיץ אפשר לעשות 'על הים' (נראה לי מלכלך אבל מהמם)
או על יד הים על 'אדמה' ויש נוף יפה מאוד לים. 

אני עדיין מתלבטת היכן לעשות את החופה.


----------



## yoli (2/6/12)

תל -יה בתל יצחק 
חברים טובים התחתנו שם
אהבתי:
שזה בחוץ, ושיש תאורה ודשא, מקום ענק לכל הדעות ויכול להכיל הרבה אנשים, האוכל במנות העיקריות היה טוב מאוד וגם הבר היה בסדר גמור, הקינוחים היו מעולים
מה פחות אהבתי: לטעמי האישי אקוסטיקה לא טובה, האוכל במנות הראשונות היה חריף מידי לדעת הרבה אנשים, המקום לטעמי טיפה חסר אופי.


----------



## Pixelss (4/6/12)

אני אישית פחות התחברתי לתל יה 
לחיוב אני אגיד שלמרות שהעיצוב לא לטעמי עדיין היה נראה מטופח ומסודר.
הפריע לי שהיו לא מעט חתולים בקבלת פנים, וזה שיש לי בעיה עם חתולים אני מאוד אוהבת אותם אבל כן חושבת שלשמוע חתול מיילל כל החופה זה פחות כיף, מה גם שוודאות ראיתי שם חתולה אחת בהריון מתקדם ואחת שלגמרי נראתה מיוחמת, חבל שלא דואגים לעקר את החתולות שם באיזור.

לגבי האוכל, שוב כנראה שזה עניין של טעם, הייתי במקרה בשתי חתונות שבוע אחרי שבוע ובשתי המקרים האוכל לא היה הכי לטעמי ובעיקריות בכלל לא טעמתי כי עד כמה שאני גרגרנית קשה לי מאוד לאכול סטייק בשעה 23:30 בלילה.

דבר נוסף שהפריע לי זה נושא החנייה, לחתונה השנייה שהייתי הגעתי קצת באיחור בגלל התחייבות קודמת ופשוט לא הייתה חנייה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
מצאתי את עצמי חונה מאחורי תחנת דלק במקום חשוך (לא שאני מפחדת אבל זה פחות נוח ונעים).


----------



## yoli (4/6/12)

מסכימה ורק אגיד 
שהזוג חברים שלנו שהתחתנו שם התעקשנו על לוז וקיבלנו את הארוחה מאוד מהר 9 וחצי ככה..


----------



## simplicity83 (5/6/12)

ביקורת טרייה (ומפורטת) על תל-יה 
אני אחלק את הביקורת לפי שלבי האירוע, זה יותר נוח לי כי יש בעד ונגד בכל שלב.. 

באופן כללי - הגישה למקום מאוד נוחה, המפה ברורה ואין טיול ג'יפים, ע"ש לילה או מסע על גבעות חצץ. 

קבלת פנים: 
* הגן עצמו די יפה,בלי יותר מדי תוספות מלאכותיות (למעט 2 מזרקות..אבל גם הן יחסית blend in) 
המקום היה נקי ומסודר, לא ראיתי לכלוך או בע"ח כמו שאמרו לפני. 
* מבחינת הקייטרינג (לא יודעת את השם) - היו 4 עמדות גדולות, אחת מהן הייתה כפולה, כלומר מנה אחת שהגישו כפול כדי למתן את העומס ואכן לא היו תורים בכלל.
המלצרים היו מאוד אדיבים והמנות היו ממש גדולות שזה אחלה דבר, בעיקר כשמגיעים רעבים בד"כ. 
החסרון: כ-ל המנות היו פיקנטיות, חלקן ממש ממש חריפות!! ברמה שחייבים שלוק מים או ביס מלחם כדי להעביר את החריפות.

חופה: 
* החופה נמצאת על במה קטנה(2-3 מדרגות) כך שאפשר לראות את הזוג כמעט מכל מקום. בנוסף היו הרבה כסאות - מאוד נוח
הבעיה העיקרית הייתה מערכת ההגברה, או שאולי העמדה עצמה של הדיג'יי? אני לא כ"כ מבינה בזה.. בכל אופן המוזיקה קפצה מספר פעמים.. בזמן הכניסות של ההורים וגם של הזוג עצמו.  
ממש מבאס! כדאי לברר של מי הציוד ואם הוא של המקום אז להאיר את תשומת לבם לנושא. 
מצד שני תמיד יכול להיות שהייתה תקלה חד פעמית... 

האולם: 
כמו שכבר ציינתי אנחנו לא מחובבי האולמות.. את העיצוב של האולם לא אהבתי, אבל כאן זה נטו עניין של טעם.למען האמת הרגיש לי קצת ניינטיז למרות שהמקום חדש לא?  
מה שכן, כל הקירות הם מזכוכית כך שרואים את הגן, אז זה טיפה פחות אולמי.. 
* כן שווה להתייחס לעניין העיצוב - במרכז השולחן עמד שנדליר (שוב, לא הטעם שלנו,אבל זו לא הנקודה) מזכוכית. אני מאמינה ששילמו לא מעט כסף על העיצוב, ובכל זאת הבסיס שלו היה ממש שבור. מעבר לעובדה שזה מסוכן ולא יאה גם אם זה העיצוב הבסיסי, זו גם ממש חוצפה מצד המעצב/ת לשים דבר כזה ולגבות עליו מחיר. 
* האוכל - הייתה הגשה לשולחנות. שוב לא הסגנון שלנו, וזה גם הבהיר לנו למה - המנות הראשונות (שהפעם היו חריפות עד כדי כך שכל השולחן התלונן על זה ואף אחד לא נגע במנות) הוגשו 
ב 22:15 ורק ב 22:30 התחילו הריקודים. אנחנו היינו צריכים ללכת ב- 23:00 ועדיין לא הוגשו המנות העיקריות. בסך הכל זו שעה יחסית מאוחרת, כלומר יש לא מעט אנשים שנאלצים ללכת קודם ולא אכלו מנה עיקרית, שלא נדבר על קינוחים. 
גם כאן המלצרית הייתה מאוד נחמדה ולא נרשמו מקרים של אנשים שנאלצו להמתין למקום שלהם או שהיו בעיות בנושא.. הסתכלתי סביב וראיתי שתיק תק כולם ישבו סביב השולחנות. 
* הבר - יש בר מרכזי, במיקום טוב,ממש תוחם את רחבת הריקודים. אבל היו בו רק ברמן וברמנית. זה יצר עומס על הבר וגרם לזה שאנשים חיכו יותר זמן ולא רקדו בינתיים. 
* דבר נוסף שבד"כ מפריע לנו באולמות סגורים הוא נושא העישון - ייאמר לזכותם שלא עישנו באולם וזה היה מעולה! לצד האולם היה עוד חלק קטן, עם חלונות שקופים כך שמי שיושב שם יכול להרגיש חלק מהאירוע. היה שם כמו מין בית קפה קטן וכל מי שרצה לעשן יצא לשם לכמה דקות. 
* השירותים - מאוד מושקעים, מרווחים עם הרבה תאים וכיורים. הייתי פעמיים והיה מבריק 
זהו...את המנות העיקריות והקינוחים לא יצא לנו לטעום..


----------



## yoli (2/6/12)

בית אורן "בקתה ביער" 
אהבתי: את האוויר הטוב שיש בהרים, הבחוץ שלהם יפה , בפנים האוכל סבבה לגמרי, והמקומות ישיבה מאוד יפים, הרחבה ריקודים מזמינה ונחמדה. הקינוחים טובים וההגברה סבבה. מאוד יפה שמתחתנים שם בחוץ.
פחות אהבתי: החופה הרגילה שלהם היא מעין מבנה לא משהו, בפנים הספות ישנות ומעוכות, לא מכובד לטעמי. מפריע לי שלמקום יש רשיון עסק רק על הבפנים שלו.


----------



## דפנהיה (3/6/12)

אני חולקת... 
החופה שלהם דווקא יפייפיה בעיניי. הסיבה שבחרתי במקום. ובמידה ולא רוצים אפשר לעשות חופה בדשא ולא בה.


----------



## ronitvas (3/6/12)

חבל שהשרשור הזה יאבד את ערכו 
ההערות אמורות להיות מנקודת המבט של האורחים ולא של עורכי האירוע


----------



## דפנהיה (3/6/12)

מסכימה שהחתן והכלה לא אובייקטיבים אבל... 
מסכימה שהחתן והכלה לא אובייקטיבים  ולא הבנתי את זה כך שרק האורחים אמורים. 
אבל כן דווקא כתבתי כאורחת הייתי במספר חתונות שם לפני שהציעו לי.וככה אני חושבת. מעבר לזה שיש את האפשרות לחופה אחרת.
דווקא דברים אחרים שאני חושבת שהם לא טובים זה הקינוחים שם שזה חיסרון מבחינתי, אין שם אף קינוח פשוט, למשל עוגת שוקולד, לטעמי הקינוחים היו טעימים אבל למי שמגיע ולא אוהב בננות או תפוחים או מוס שוקולד חסר משהו...


----------



## yoli (2/6/12)

בית אורן "פין קלאב" 
אהבתי: את האזור הגדול והפתוח וזה שיש שם חתונות קיצ מקסימות, יש מלא מקום וגם מקום לזולה. הרחבה סבבה לגמרי וגם האוכל מצוין. קינוחים טובים ובר טוב ללא שידרוג! 

פחות אהבתי: אזור החופה אינו מטופח מספיק לטעמי העצים לא גזומים וזה נראה מוזר, מפריע לי גם שאין להם רשיון עסק.


----------



## michal0208 (3/6/12)

בשני המקומות בבית אורן 
הפריע לי כביש הגישה למקום. 
נסיעה מאוד מפותלת ולא נעימה (15 דק בערך).
מצד שני שניהם היו מקסימים בעיני ובפיין קלאב באמת היו קינוחים טעימים!


----------



## yoli (3/6/12)

אמת!!


----------



## Pixelss (4/6/12)




----------



## המרחפת (2/6/12)

אמורס (תל מונד) 
הייתי באמורס כאורחת ביום העצמאות, על משקל של חתונה בשישי בצהריים. 

המקום מאד יפה, גדול ומרווח. נראה שהזוג לקח חבילת עיצוב בסיסית או בלי עיצוב בכלל - לא היה שביל לחופה, סידורי פרחים, קישוטים ועניינים. לא צריך. המקום יפה ומקסים בפני עצמו, וכל המוסיף גורע. הדבר היחיד היה מרכזי שולחן, עציצים ובהם פרחים פורחים. 

היה מזג אוויר נעים, ויחד עם רוח שהגיעה מבחוץ, רוח מהמאווררים וההצללה, היה ממש נעים. בימי שרב צריך לשאול איך הם מתגברים את העניין (מאוורר בכל פינה ועוד אחד באמצע, כנ"ל ברחבת הריקודים). 
הייתה שעה שבה השולחנות שלנו היו חצי בשמש (היינו בשורה שהכי קרובה למתחם הישיבה האלטרנטיבית), לא מאד הפריע כי השמש לא הייתה מאד חזקה.

השירותים היו נקיים ונעימים לכל אורך האירוע. מאד מרווחים ובמצב מצויין.

לא ראיתי את קבלת הפנים בגלל פקקים מטורפים. ההורים שלי אמרו שהיו כמה עמדות, כולן נחמדות ולכולן היה אפשר לגשת מיד. 

כשבאנו לשבת בהרבה שולחנות חסרו כמה כסאות. חיכיתי כמה דקות עד שהמלצרים יסיימו לתזז ולהתרוצץ ולהביא לכולם כסאות. 
בזמן הארוחה נפתחו שתי עמדות מנות עיקריות ועמדת סלטים. זה מספיק, אבל משום מה כולם הלכו רק לעמדה אחת שבה השתרך תור ארוך, ובעמדה השניה זרם. 
האוכל היה טעים וטוב, הוגש בכמויות יפות וכל הזמן המגשים חודשו בעוד מאותה מנה, עוד לפני שנגמרו לחלוטין.המלצתי היא תמיד אם יש בחירה בין אנטריקוט וסינטה, לבחור בסינטה. אנטרקוט ברגע שהוא לא חם כבר לא טעים, ואילו הסינטה שורד יותר זמן על הצלחת. צלעות הכבש היו מעולות, כנ"ל תפוחי האדמה. כל הסלטים נראו רעננים, בעיקר כי הם מוגשים ללא רוטב והאורחים מוזגים רוטב.

רחבת הריקודים גדולה ונוחה, מהבר הצמוד הזרימו שוטים של ערק ועוד משהו. אני מתנצלת, לא בדקתי את הבר. זו חתונת צהריים ואף אחד לא שתה משהו אקסטרווגנטי. ראיתי שהיו קאוות וקיר רויאל בקבלת הפנים, בירה, וויסקי (מדולל מדי) וערק בזמן הריקודים. המוזיקה מאד חזקה, ובשולחנות היה די קשה לשוחח. הבאלאנס טוב! לא תמיד זה קורה.

מה שממש לא תיפקד היה עמדת הקינוחים (צ'ורוס ושטרודל, העלי פילו בשטרודל היו ממש לא טעימים!), כל פעם שבאתי לא היו להם כוסות לקינוח, או נגמר השוקולד, או הצלחות. נדרשה הרבה המתנה ליד העמדה. גם ליד עמדת הקפה ראיתי תור די הרבה זמן. 
דברים שהייתי מעירה לבעלי הקייטרינג - לא חארם להלביש את המלצרים בלבן? רואים כל כתם וכל תאונת יין....

בסה"כ החתונה הייתה מעולה, גם בזכות המקום אבל מעל הכל, מה שעושה חתונה זה הזוג והאנרגיות של האורחים.


----------



## lanit (4/6/12)

הייתי באמורס בחתונת חורף 
ולא סתם חורף, אלא יום גשום במיוחד, ולכן האירוע היה מחופה וסגור. התרשמתי מבעד לטיפות שהגן מאוד יפה.
הקבלת פנים נערכה במין הול ארוך. האוכל בקבלת פנים היה טוב, וכך גם המנות העיקריות. הקינוחים, עד כמה שזכור לי, היו בסדר אבל ללא מעוף מיוחד.
בגלל שזה היה סגור המקום איבד המון מהקסם שלו והרגיש כאילו החתונה היא באוהל ענק.
החופה היתה מוגבהת מה שאיפשר לכל הקהל לראות מה קורה שם.
מודה- זה היה לפני קדחת החתונה שלי אז לא שמתי לב לעיצוב כ"כ.
מה שכן, החדר חתן כלה מאוד יפה ומפנק (לשם ברחה הכלה השתויה, די בטרם עת).


----------



## ronitvas (3/6/12)

רעיון מעולה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/6/12)

אונו - עזריאלי 
הייתי שם באירוע לפני כשנתיים, בדיוק אחרי שהמקום החליף בעלים (אם הוא לא החליף בעלים מאז - חוות הדעת רלבנטית).

האוכל זכור לי כטעים, גם בקבלת הפנים וגם בעיקריות. לא פלצני מדי ולא פשוט מדי. איזור קבלת הפנים נעים ומטופח - ויש קטע לזה שרואים שזו הסביבה של עזריאלי. 
יחד עם זאת, לא מרגישים כמו "בתוך קניון".  

הדבר היחיד שהפריע לי במקום זה המבנה של האולם - המבנה הוא מעגלי (כמו בייגל) מה שמשאיר די הרבה שולחנות מנותקים מרחבת הריקודים. 
אני ישבתי באזור הביניים - לא הכי רחוק אבל גם לא הכי קרוב, וכשהזוג רקד סלואו - אי אפשר היה לראות. 
אפשר לראות את זה כיתרון - כי המבוגרים לא סובלים מהרעש - אבל זה גם משאיר מעט מדי מקום, לטעמי, לשולחנות של הצעירים. 

לא אסון - כי מי שירצה לרקוד יקום לרקוד, אבל גם קצת מנתק את חלק מהאורחים מההתרחשות.


----------



## maayano1982 (3/6/12)

LIKE


----------



## Sweet Fantasy (3/6/12)

בתור הכלה אומנם, אבל מסכימה לגבי צורת העיגול ולדעתי בגלל זה מתאים אך ורק לחתונות קטנות, ומעל 200 אורחים זה מאבד מהקסם.


----------



## delikat (4/6/12)

הייתי בחתונה שם לפני שנה 
זכורה לי בעיה שחזרה,
האוכל הוגש בכלים במרכז השולחן וכל אחד לקח לעצמו מה שרצה. הבעיה היא שהיה לא מספיק אוכל לכולם ואפילו קרה שלא קיבלנו בכלל מנה מסויימת לשולחן כי "לא נשאר".


----------



## mei8 (3/6/12)

White - פרדס חנה 
הייתי שם לפני כחודשיים.
המקום ממש מיוחד ומעוצב יפהפה, עדין ורומנטי!
(גם הכלה הייתה מ-ה-מ-מ-ת, אבל זה לא קשור למקום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ביקורת פחות טובה - החלל מחולק לשני חלקים, מה שמביא לניתוק לחלוטין בין החלק שבפנים - עם רחבת הריקודים לבין החלק שבחוץ (השולחנות והאוכל). נראה לי ממש חבל שלא מסירים את ההפרדה הזו, הרי גם המבוגרים שיושבים ואוכלים בטח ישמחו לראות את החתן והכלה רוקדים (ואת כולם) ולשמוע וכו', מבלי שיצטרכו לקום ולהגיע..

ועוד משהו, המפה כל כך לא ברורה!! ביקורת בכלל לאירועים - חשוב מאוד לכתוב את הרחוב עם המספר או פשוט מה לכתוב ב-GPS כדי למצוא בקלות.. אחרי נסיעה של יותר משעה התחלנו להסתובב הלוך וחזור בפרדס-חנה (פספסנו את החופה ואני כבר קיבלתי בחילה). וחבל....


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/6/12)

עדן על המים - קייטרינג בראף 
איזור קבלת הפנים יפה ומטופח וגם המבנה שעורכים בו את האירוע יפה ונעים.
אני חייבת לציין שזה אחד המקומות שנראה יותר טוב במציאות מאשר בתמונות באתר האינטרנט שלו. 

אחד היתרונות של המקום הוא רישיון העסק שלו. 

פחות אהבתי שהחופה מנותקת מהאורחים. לקראת סוף החופה נעמדו מאבטחים כדי לוודא שאנשים לא עולים על הגשר כדי לברך את הזוג - כי הגשר לא מסוגל להחזיק הרבה אנשים. וגם - בגלל המבנה של החופה על המים - האורחים פחות רואים מה קורה. 

נקודה שלטעמי זוגות שמתחתנים שם צריכים להדגיש למקום היא ניקיון הבריכה. במקום יש בריכה גדולה שאמורה להוסיף ליופי של המקום - ואמנם בחושך לא כל כך רואים את זה - אבל בבריכה צף לכלוך ובקבוקים. אני בטוחה שרוב האנשים לא ממש שמו לב - כי הבריכה לא כל כך דומיננטית בקבלת הפנים וגם היה חשוך והבריכה לא הייתה מוארת או משהו - ובכל זאת, הייתי עומדת על זה שביום החתונה ינקו אותה. 

לגבי האוכל - אין לי הערות מיוחדות. 
סה"כ, היה טעים, גם בקבלת הפנים וגם בעיקריות. 
השירות היה טוב, ההגשה הייתה אסתטית והייתה תחושה של ניקיון.


----------



## numinim (3/6/12)

הטירה בגעש- הגן המערבי 
הייתי לפני כשלושה שבועות בחתונה בגן של הטירה...
הדברים שאהבתי:
המקום מרגיש מרווח על אף שהחתונה לא היתה קטנה כ"כ (בערך 350 אנשים).
רחבת הריקודים גדולה דיה, והגן מאוד מטופח.
מכיוון שאני מאוד בעייתית עם אוכל, לא אכתוב עליו, פשוט כי לא אכלתי. אבל נראה שרוב האנשים סביב השולחן נהנו.
הדבר היחיד שכן אכתוב על האוכל הוא שבקבלת הפנים היתה עמדה של מיני-המבורגרים, כל הזמן היה בה תור. נראה שהם לא הצליחו לעמוד בדרישה.

הדברים שלא אהבתי:
היו אולי 10 מקומות ישיבה בקבלת הפנים. מילא אנחנו הצעירים, אבל היו מספיק חברים של ההורים ששברו רגלים בזמן (היחסית ארוך) של קבלת הפנים.
כרציתי לגשת לשבת בשולחן (בגלל שלא היו מקומות בקבלת הפנים), הסביר לי אחד המלצרים ש"אסור" לגשת לשולחנות לפני החופה. אותי אישית זה הכעיס, היו עוד כ-30 דקות עד החופה... לזכותו יאמר, שלאשה בהריון הוא כן הרשה לגשת לשולחנות (גם זה משהו).
ודבר אחרון, לא היה מי שניקה את השירותים במהלך הערב (אם היה, לא ראינו אותו). כמו כן, התאים לא ננעלים, אתן יכולות לתאר את המצב שנוצר.

חשוב לי לציין שסה"כ נהנתי בחתונה.... כי בסופו של דבר מה שעושה את החתונה זה הזוג, השאר זה תוספת


----------



## mei8 (3/6/12)

"הנחלה" - בית עובד 
המקום ועיצוב של המקום מקסים - העצים, החופה והעובדה ששמים מן בדים כאלו שיגנו מה** של הציפורים נהדר (כי מאוד דאגתי לגבי זה..).

הבריכה היא רעיון מדליק - למרות שזה קצת מוריד את האנשים מרחבת הריקודים, אבל בסדר, זו פשוט אטרקציה נוספת... ובשישי בצהריים במאי זה היה מושלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נחמד גם שיש המון מקומות לשבת (מעבר לשולחנות האוכל כמובן).. יש את הדשא והרבה מקומות לשבת ליד הרחבה - זה יתרון מבחינתי לאלו שלא רוקדים אבל רוצים לראות ולהיות "במרכז העניינים"..

ביקורת פחות טובה:
- לדעתי צריך למצוא מקום שאפשר להחליף בו בגדים לבגד-ים (היה רק בשירותים ובחדר חתן כלה).
- היו די הרבה זבובים/יתושים - אני לא יודעת מה אפשר לעשות, אולי הדברה כלשהי, אבל זה הפריע (כנראה בגלל שיש המון עצים מסביב).
- כשהיו נאומים ליד רחבת הריקודים, לא שמעו אותם בכלל באיזור השולחנות..


----------



## ר ו פ ן (3/6/12)

כאן נמחקה הודעה 
כאן נמחקה הודעה על ידי הנהלת הפורומים


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (4/6/12)

שאלות נוספות 
שלום,

קראתי את המכתב שלך וקצת נבהלתי.... אנחנו מתחתנים שם בעוד כ4 חודשים, והיינו רוצים לשמוע איזה עוד דברים הפריעו לכם בהתנהלות המקום?
האם יש דרך ליצור איתך קשר? אולי טלפונית? או שתוכל לפרט פה קצת יותר בבקשה?

תודה


----------



## ר ו פ ן (4/6/12)

תוכלי להעביר לי את כל השאלות במסר ואשיב לך 
כי.. אני לא רוצה לפגוע באנשי הצוות שהיו כ'תינוקות שנשבו'.. בגלל  'שי'.

יוצא כעת ('שבע ברכות'..) ואשוב מאוחר בלילה להשיב לך


----------



## Building a mystery (5/6/12)

אני גם שמעתי וקראתי עליהם המון דברים בסגנון 
הבנתי שבעלי המקום דאגו להסיר ביקורות לא מחמיאות שכתבו עליהם באתר MIT4MIT... 
מצד שני, מעולם לא הייתי שם באירוע...


----------



## ר ו פ ן (5/6/12)

אכן כך ! 
הבת שלו, אחראית על האתר שלהם ו'מנקה' ביקורות לא טובות וממציאה ביקורות פיקטייביות מעולות.

אבל, היא / הם, לא יכולים לעשות כלום ב'תפוז' ולא ב'זאפ', במיוחד ש'זאפ' ביקשו ממני הוכחות במייל וקיבלו אותן - התרשמתי מהם לטובה..  מ'זאפ' כמובן !

וכמובן שהכנסתי הדברים לעוד כמה מקומות שעליהם אין להם שליטה ואני עונה בפרוט ובאריכות לכל שואל / שואלת, כמו 'ענבר' מפה.

הכל שם טוב - המקום הצוות, הטבח, מנהלת האירועים.., יופי של פוטנציאל. אבל בעל המקום..  פשוט עצוב לראות איך שהוא מתנהג וכמה שהוא מקלקל הכל.


----------



## Building a mystery (5/6/12)

עצוב לשמוע. 
לא זוכרת איפה קראתי את זה... קראתי בכל מיני מקומות על הסתבכויות של בעל המקום עם החוק ועוד כל מיני סיפורים מזוויעים. חברה שהיתה שם באירוע משפחתי סיפרה לי שההתרשמות שלה היא שבעלי המקום ממש זילזלו בזוג, ושהיא היתה עדה לויכוח של הכלה עם אחד מבעלי המקום.


----------



## Meirav Flum (3/6/12)

מישהו מכיר את "ראול" ברמת החייל?


----------



## חובבת חוק (3/6/12)

הבית על הים - יפו 
אהבתי:
את העיצוב, הקונספט של המקום, השולחנות ממוקמים על במה, ורחבת הריקודים הבר נמצאים מדרגה אחת למטה.

לא אהבתי:
האוכל. חד משמעית - לא טעים, תפל, מזעזע.
השירות - מתחת לכל ביקורת. המלצרים מסרבים לתת צלחות/סכו"מ למי שמבקש בטענה ש"זו הוראת החתן-כלה", וכך יצא שישבנו בשולחן של 6 אנשים, ואכלנו כולנו ביחד מקערת סלט אחד. אז במקרה הזה היינו משפחה, אבל מה קורה כשיושבים אנשים זרים אחד לשני?

לא אהבתי שקבלת הפנים מתבצעת למעלה, וצריך לעלות המון מדרגות, משהו כמו 3 קומת, וכנ"ל השירותים.


----------



## Nooki80 (3/6/12)

עדכון קטן 
למיטב זכרוני את מדברת על אירוע שהתנהל כשמגי ותולי היו קייטרינג הבית (אני לא יודעת אם את זוכרת - שלחת לי בזמנו מסר אזהרה על השירות והאוכל, כי כעבור כמה שבועות היינו עתידים להתחתן שם). מאז התחלף הקייטרינג, ועכשיו הקייטרינג (נכון לסוף דצמבר...) הוא טעם וצבע.
אני יכולה להגיד שאם יש משהו בחתונה שלנו שלא היה שנוי במחלוקת, זה היה הקייטרינג טעם וצבע. שמענו עליהם רק ביקורות מהללות, על טיב האוכל, טיב השירות על הנעימות והאדיבות וכיוב'. גם בזמנו יצא לנו לדבר עם הבעלים, והם אכן הודו שאחת הסיבות להחלפת הקייטרינג היו תלונות (מוצדקות!) מהסוג שאת הבעת. 

אנחנו שמענו ביקורת על כך שלא היו מספיק גופי חימום על הגג שם נערכה החופה והיה קר למרות שהמקום היה מקורה - שזה משהו שכדאי לשים אליו לב אם מדובר בחתונת חורף.
קבלת הפנים אגב לא חייבת להתבצע על הגג, זו תלוי בבחירה של הזוג, אצלנו היא התבצעה בתוך האולם (אבל החופה כן היתה על הגג- וכאמור היה קר מדי). 

לגבי המדרגות, יש מעלית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... זו דווקא נקודה לזכותם, כי כך גם הגג מונגש לנכים.


----------



## חובבת חוק (4/6/12)

הגיוני מאוד ואני שמחה שתיקנת אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני שמחה לדעת שהיה לכם אירוע מקסים וטעים!

זה קטע כי כמעט כל האורחים בחתונה שהיינו בה - התלוננו על האוכל באופן חד משמעי.

לגבי המעלית - לנו נאמר שהיא לא תקינה.

אני שמחה שהמצב שם השתפר לטובה!!!


----------



## קייטרינג מישהו משה (29/6/12)

קייטרינג לאירוע 
שלום רב,
אנחנו קייטרינג מישהו משהו והפקות אירועים
יש לנו כל אופציית קייטרינג שהם:
קייטרינג חלבי עשיר
קייטרינג בשרי טעים במיוחד
דוכני מזון לאירועים
מגיעים לכל מקום
בקיצור מה שתרצו
אם אתה מעוניין צור קשר:
0528890792
בני-בעלים
קייטרינג מישהו משהו


----------



## קייטרינג מישהו משה (29/6/12)

קייטרינג לאירוע 
שלום רב,
אנחנו קייטרינג מישהו משהו והפקות אירועים
יש לנו כל אופציית קייטרינג שהם:
קייטרינג חלבי עשיר
קייטרינג בשרי טעים במיוחד
דוכני מזון לאירועים
מגיעים לכל מקום
בקיצור מה שתרצו
אם אתה מעוניין צור קשר:
0528890792
בני-בעלים
קייטרינג מישהו משהו


----------



## Duck Sauce (4/6/12)

מוזר 
הייתי באירוע שם שמאוד אהבתי, והאוכל היה חלומי (של מגי ותולי). ובכלל מגי ותולי נחשב אחד הקייטרינגים הטובים בארץ (קייטרינג בוטיק יחד עם מזל טלה ופול אסנהיים).


----------



## simplicity83 (4/6/12)

חו"ד על המקום, עם טעם וצבע 
אהבתי מאוד את קבלת הפנים בחוץ, עם הנוף המדהים של הים וכל ת"א-יפו. החסרון היחידי בזה הוא הרוח הקרה (בחתונה במאי קפאנו מקור) והמואזין מהמסגד ליד.
האולם עצמו גם מעוצב יפה ואלגנטי (אננחנו לא מחובבי האולמות בלשון המעטה ועדיין חשבנו שמאד יפה שם ולא "אולמי" עם כל מיני קישוטים מוגזמים) 
המיקום של הבר מושלם מבחינת רחבת הריקודים והעיצוב היה מהמם, ואני יודעת שלא התפרעו שם מבחינה כלכלית, שזה מצויין. 

פחות אהבנו - 
* שולחנות האבירים היו מאוד לא נוחים. יכול להיות שזה נבע מבחירה של הזוג להושיב יותר מדי אנשים, אבל היה לא נוח ברמה שהידיים מתחככות בידיים של השכן וכדי לקום מהשולחן צריך להקים את כל מי שיושב לפניך כי המעברים צרים (בחתונה של בערך 220 אורחים)

* האוכל היה בינוני למדי... משום מה אני מרגישה שהקייטרינג הזה זה לא מה שהיה פעם...
האוכל הוגש יפה ואסתטי, בכמות גדולה אבל זה פשוט לא היה זה... הכל היה ככה ככה-בסדר, אבל לא יותר מזה. 

בסך הכל אני ממליצה, לחתונות קטנות, עם שימת דגש על הקייטרינג ורק כשמספיק חם לעשות קבלת פנים בחוץ בלי לקפוא מקור (כלומר מאי וספטמבר יכולים להיות קצת גבוליים.. אז כדאי לציין על ההזמנה או באישורי ההגעה ללבוש משהו חם)


----------



## simplicity83 (4/6/12)

עוד משהו ששכחתי לציין 
אחת הבעיות הכי גדולות של המקום הוא חוסר החניה! 
בהזמנה ציינו מגרש חופשי באיזור, אבל הוא היה מלא מתחילת האירוע ועד סופו. בגלל שזה מגרש חופשי כל מי שרוצה יכול לחנות בו ומספיק שיש ערב נעים או סתם עוד אירוע (למשל בכליף או בבית אנדרומדה) והתוצאה היא אפס מקומות חניה.
אנשים חיפשו חניה למעלה מחצי שעה... והגיעו כבר עצבניים ומודאגים אם יגררו להם את האוטו או לא...
העובדה שזה ביפו מאוד היא יתרון גדול למי שגר בת"א ויכול לבוא עם מונית, אבל אם יש לכם הרבה אורחים מחוץ לעיר כדאי לקחת את זה בחשבון.


----------



## lanit (4/6/12)

באירוע שהייתי סגרו עם חניון באיזור 
וממנו יצאו הסעות אל האולם. אנחנו הגענו באיחור, אז לקחנו אוטובוס לאולם, ובחזור השתמשנו בהסעה (מיניבוס שיצא כל 20 דקות בערך).


----------



## חובבת חוק (4/6/12)

צודקת לחלוטין! 
באירוע שהייתי ל-3 אנשים גררו את האוטו, ו-5 קיבלו דו"ח.


----------



## FayeV (5/6/12)

הרגשתי אותו דבר לגבי טעם וצבע 
הייתי בגן אירועים אחר שעובד עם טעם וצבע, והאמת שמאוד התאכזבתי. האוכל היה בינוני מאוד, ובחתונה שבה הייתי המנות היו די קטנות, והבשר היה דלוח. בנוסף, עמדות האוכל נסגרו מאוד מהר (אבל אולי זו היתה החלטה של הזוג), כך שיצא מצב שאשכרה יצאנו משם רעבים.
מה שכן, הקינוחים היו מדהימים.


----------



## lanit (4/6/12)

היינו שם באירוע בסוף דצמבר 
לדעתי הקייטרינג היה של eat, והיה מאוד מוצלח. במיוחד זכורים לי לטובה הקינוחים, שהיו בשפע רב ויצאו אל השולחנות.
את החופה פספסנו, אז אני לא יכולה לחוות דעה על הגג.
המקום מאוד מאוד יפה, ומאוד נוח לשלב האוכל. אין הפרדה בין הרחבה לרחבת הריקודים, ולכן בשלב הריקודים מאוד קשה לדבר בשולחנות.


----------



## Bladayada (4/6/12)

עלמה -נדמה לי אבן יהודה 
היינו שם בחתונה חורף (מרץ) והקייטרינג היה עלי דפנה.
אהבתי- המקום מהמם ביופיו, קבלת הפנים גדולה מאוד...החתונה היתה של 400 איש ולא הרגישו שיש כל כך הרבה אנשים בחוץ[
האוכל טעים מאוד! גם העמדות בקבלת פנים וגם המנות העיקריות. בפנים היו כמה עמדות מכל דבר ולא היה כמעט תור...
על רחבת הריקודים הניחו ספות וזה היה ממש נחמד...אני ניצלתי אותן הרבה (הייתי בג'טלג)
אהבתי גם את הבר קפה שנמצא באיזור שקט יותר ומציע פינוקים כל הזמן...לא יודעת אם זו תוספת או לא

לא אהבתי- בעיקר יש לי השגות לגבי קבלת הפנים- היה קר!!!! לא היו מספיק פטריות חימום וכולם התקבצו סביב ה2-3 שהיו... זה היה מאוד מורגש.... כנ"ל בזמן החופה...אנשים העדיפו להישאר ליד הפטריות ולא לבוא לחופה.
דבר נוסף זה שיש שם בריכת נוי בחוץ ואפשר היה לראות בחושך שהיא מטונפת... 
הדבר האחרון- הגישה למקום קצת מסובכת.... אנחנו הגענו עם הסעה שארגנו הזוג.. ומזל שכך כי נראה לי היינו הולכים לאיבוד...


----------



## חדשים בעסק (4/6/12)

"גאיה", נס ציונה 
הייתי בחתונה שם שבוע שעבר.
מקום מקסים עם 2 אולמות. הכניסה מפוצלת ומבוקרת והאירועים ממש לא הפריעו אחד לשני.

היינו באולם הקטן יותר, אך הוא ממש בגודל אידיאלי לחתונות של 250-350 איש. היה מרווח, הרגיש גדול ומלא, אבל אני יודעת שזו לא היתה חתונה גדולה.
סידור המקומות היה קצת בעייתי ונעשה בצורה ממוחשבת עם כניסת האורחים. בגלל כמה שינויים של הרגע האחרון נוצר מצב שהרבה חברים מהצבא (כולל אני) לא ממש ישבנו במרכז העניינים/ ביחד, וחבל.

מבחינת האוכל - היה מאוד טעים. 
הוגש בבופה ולא במנות. 
הסידור של האוכל באולם, שהוא רק באזור אחד, יצר קצת פקק ארוך מדי לדעתי, אבל סה"כ היה בסדר.

וסתם הערה שולית בעניין האוכל - מישהו צריך להגיד להם שלא שמים "אדממה" בתבשיל ירקות עם הקליפה... זו היתה הפתעה לא כ"כ נחמדה באחד הביסים שלי...

חוץ מזה, אנסה לברר מי היה הדי.ג'יי - הוא היה מקסים וזרם בטירוף עם הראש של החתן והכלה. היה ברור לי לגמרי שזה הפלייליסט שמייצג אותם בצורה הטובה ביותר


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/6/12)

טיפ לגבי הושבה ממוחשבת 
גם במקום בו אני התחתנתי הייתה הושבה ממוחשבת. 
מצד אחד, האורחים התרשמו מזה כי זה חדש ומתקדם, מצד שני, היו כמה אנשים שלמרות שנכללו בטבלת האקסל שמסרתי למקום - לא זוהו על ידי המערכת, כנראה בשל בעיה טכנית. הבנתי שהבעיה נפתרה מהר כי בדקו גם בקובץ המקורי של טבלת האקסל שמסרתי או כי האנשים האלו באו בקבוצות גדולות וכבר ידעו אילו שולחנות מיועדים להם. 

בכל מקרה, אני ממליצה לכל מי שמתחתן במקום שיש בו הושבה ממוחשבת לקחת את הנושא הזה בחשבון (כשאני התחתנתי זה היה בהרצה ולכן יכול להיות שמאז תוקנו הבאגים בתוכנה) ולמסור למי שמתפעל את העמדה גם העתק קשיח של רשימת האורחים או קובץ האקסל שהוכן על ידכם ביחד עם הסקיצה. 

ככה, גם אם יש באג בתוכנה - אפשר יהיה לפתור אותו במהירות על ידי בדיקה ידנית של הרשימה.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (4/6/12)

מישהו היה באירוע ב"חצר נצר" שנפתח מחדש? 
האולם היה בשיפוץ במשך כמה חודשים ונפתח מחדש לא מזמן (אפריל נראה לי).
מישהו היה שם באירוע לאחרונה ויכול לתת הארות  / הערות ?
סגרנו שם כי המקום פשוט זכור לי לטובה מפעם... 
אבל תמיד אשמח לשמוע ביקורות על המקום ובמה אצטרך להתמקד ולהדגיש להם


----------



## חובבת חוק (4/6/12)

אני יודעת שזה לא מה ששאלת אבל הייתי 
בחצר נשר לפני כשנתיים באירוע של חברה טובה טובה, וזה היה בהחלט אחד האירועים היפים ביותר שיהיתי בהם.
המקום - יפיפה, נקי, קלאסי, האוכל - ברמה הכי גבוהה שאי פעם אכלתי באירוע,  האקוסטיקה - מצויינת, השירות - מס' 1.


----------



## חובבת חוק (4/6/12)

*חצר נצר כמובן


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (5/6/12)

מקווה שזה לא השתנה ונשאר כך !!


----------



## liati40 (5/6/12)

כן הייתי באירוע בר מצווה והיה נהדר 
המקום מדהים, האוכל היה מצויין , מזל טוב


----------



## Pixelss (4/6/12)

הקומה הרביעית 
לטעמי זה אחד המקומות הכי יפים בארץ לחתונה אורבנית.
לופט מהמם ומושקע, מעוצב עם המון סטייל ותשומת לב לפרטים, מלא חפצי אומנות.
אוכל מעולה! לטעמי אחד הטובים שאכלתי בחתונה.

החסרונות העיקריים של המקום:
- איזור ממש לא סימפטי, אין מה לעשות להגיע לאיזור של תחנה מרכזית בלילה ועוד בלבוש חגיגי לגמרי גורם לך להרגיש שאתה במקום הלא נכון בזמן הלא נכון.
- נושא העישון, בגלל שזה נמצא בקומה הרביעית ואין לא גג ולא מרפסת יוצא שכל המעשנים מעשנים בכניסה וזה פשוט מגעיל.
הריח של העשן מגיע גם פנימה ופשוט אי אפשר לחמוק מזה (ובנינו מה הסיכוי שאנשים ירדו 4 קומות כל פעם שהם רוצים סיגריה).


----------



## ronitvas (5/6/12)

אכן, מסכימה לגבי העישון והמיקום 
לי הייתה בעיה נוספת, כמפיקה. ביקשתי פעמיים הצעות מחיר לאירועים שונים וקיבלתי שתי הצעות מאוד מאוד שונות אחת מהשניה, מבחינת ההפרש במחיר, וזאת למרות שהבחורה שדיברתי איתה טענה בתוקף שזה לא יכול להיות ואצלהם אין דבר כזה מחיר משתנה. הוא קבוע וכולם מקבלים אותו מחיר. את זה מאוד לא אהבתי, כי לדעתי זה פוגע מאוד באמינות, מה גם שבשבוע לפני שביקשתי את ההצעה פניתי לזוג שהתחתן שם באותו השבוע, והם נתנו לי את ההצעה שלהם, שהייתה נמוכה יותר מאלה שאני קיבלתי. 
אני יודעת שלאירועים שבאים מחו"ל הרבה פעמים מעלים את המחיר. זה לא סוד.... אבל זה פשוט לא מכובד בעיני..... לכן מבחינתי, המקום נפסל, למרות יתרונותיו הרבים.


----------



## Pixelss (5/6/12)

אכן נשמע מאוד לא מקצועי 
אני ממש לא מכירה את אנשי המכירות שם.
אבל יש לי הכרות אישית עם הבעלים של המקום, ממה שאני מכירה אותו הוא איש עסקים דווקא מאוד הגון ומחזיק כמה עסקים שמחזיקים מעמד מאוד יפה בארץ שזה דבר די נדיר.

במקומך הייתי שוקלת לנסות לפנות אליו בבקשה להסדיר את נושא המחירים - כמובן רק אם באמת את רוצה לעבוד מולם אחרת לא הייתי מתאמצת בכלל.

ואני מאוד מסכימה איתך לגבי שקיפות מחירים - אני מאוד השתדלתי לחפש ספקים שיש להם שקיפות מחירים, שהם לא סתם רושמים מספר על דף אלא שיש מחיר אחיד וידוע.
גם בלורנס הכל מפורט מראש ויש מחירון אחיד ומפורסם.
מאוד הפריע לי שבמקומות כמו הכליף ובית על הים פשוט זרקו לנו כל מיני מספרים באוויר, מבחינתי זה לא מקצועי.
גם אצל שאר הספקים שלי ידעתי את המחיר עוד לפני שהגעתי אליהם.
אני מכירה וראיתי לא מעט ספקים שמחזיקים שני דפים של הצעות מחיר מודפסות מראש וכמובן שלא על אותו המחיר והם בוחרים לפי ההתרשמות מהזוג איזו הצעת מחיר לתת - מבחינתי זה ממש שפל.


----------



## ronitvas (5/6/12)

רק הבהרה קטנה 
אין לי בעיה עם מיקוח וניהול משא ומתן הוגן. אני מודה שפעמים רבות, כשאני רואה שההנחה במחיר תבוא על חשבון איכות וטיב האירוע, אני נסוגה, ומסכימה למחיר הנקוב.
אבל, עצבן אותי שהם שיקרו בנוגע לזה. אם היא הייתה אומרת, צודקת, יש פרמטרים כאלה וכאלה שמשפיעים על המחיר, אז סבבה. אבל היא התעקשה שבני הזוג לא קיבלו את המחיר הנקוב, ואני יודעת בודאות שכן.
וזה ברור שמורידים לפעמים מהמחיר, וזה בסדר. וזה ידוע שזוג אחד מקבל דברים שאחרים לא מקבלים, משיקולים של הספקים - וגם זה בסדר בעיני. אבל יצאתי בהרגשה ש"לא סופרים אותי" וזה ממש לא היה מקובל עלי.
מודה שמאז לא פניתי אליהם שוב....


----------



## דניאל ואורן (5/6/12)

בזמנו, התקשרתי לקומה הרביעית כדי לשאול מחיר 
ממש בתחילת הדרך של חיפוש המקום והמחיר שאמרו לי בטלפון היה מאד יקר והרבה מעבר לתקציב שלנו. 

היו הרבה מקומות שויתרתי עליהם מראש לפי המחיר בטלפון - למרות שהוא נשמע מעט שרירותי- כי חשבתי שאין סיכוי שירדו ברמה כזאת שנוכל להרשות את זה לעצמנו. 
אנחנו לא אנשים שמתמקחים יותר מדי ולפעמים, בסיטואציות מסוימות אני מרגישה שיש אנשי מכירות שמזהים את זה אצלי ובגלל זה נותנים מחיר יותר מדי גבוהה. אני באופן אישי בוחרת שלא לקבל שירות מאנשים כאלה - אם אני מרגישה שזה ממש צורם לי. 

למה מי שמנומס ונעים לאנשים אחרים איכשהו תמיד "נדפק"...


----------



## Pixelss (5/6/12)

אני לגמרי מבינה אותך 
וגם אני כמו דניאל לא מהמתמקחות.
זאת בדיוק הסיבה שביררתי מראש מחירים ברשת וספק שאמר לי מחיר גובהה בהרבה ממה שקראתי שזוגות אחרים קיבלנו נפסל מבחינתי, גם אם יכולתי להתמקח איתו לאותו המחיר מבחינתי זה לא התאים.
באחת מהפגישות עם ספק קיבלתי הצעת מחיר גובהה יותר בכמעט 20% מהצעה שחברת פורום אחרת קיבלה שבוע לפני - מבחינתי זה פסל אותו במקום.


----------



## MissScotland2004 (5/6/12)

נתקלתי בזה הרבה כשחיפשתי ספקים בארץ 
לא רק מקומות אלא גם שמלה למשל ועוד.
ברגע ששמעו שאנחנו מחו״ל ו/או שהחתונה בחו״ל נתנו לנו הצעות מחיר משמעותית גבוהות יותר (יכולתי להשוות לחברים שקיבלו הצעות ממש באותה התקופה). ממש מגעיל ומאד פרובינציאלי לטעמי.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (5/6/12)

קדמא גן אירועים בנווה אילן 
אין לי שום דבר רע להגיד (וזה די נדיר). 
המקום יפה
האוכל טעים
יש חנייה נוחה
השירותים היו נקיים (לא מהודרים, אבל ממש סבבה)
חופה גדולה ומרשימה
נוף יפה

הדבר היחידי שהפריע בקטנה זה שהיה מלצר לא שיא הנחמדות. אבל זה באמת היה ברמה סבירה ולא משהו שהייתי רושמת לרעתם.


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (5/6/12)

גן הקונגרסים 
אקדים ואומר: שמעתי על המקום דברים לא טובים כשחיפשתי מקום לחתונה שלנו (לא סגרנו שם יש לציין). שמעתי שהמקום לא מאורגן טוב, שהאוכל לא משהו ועוד כל מיני דברים לא חיוביים. 






 בפועל: הייתי בחתונה לפני כחודש והיה בסדר גמור. 
האוכל היה בסדר גמור (מלבד קטע הזוי שהגישו פירות לפני המנה העיקרית וזה היה לא ברור)
הגישה למקום מאוד נוחה לחיפאים וללא חיפאים
החופה מרשימה
הרחבה גדולה ומסודרת היטב
השירותים נקיים

אני לא התלהבתי בטירוף אבל גם לא הפריע לי שם שום דבר ואני חושבת שזו אלטרנטיבה לא רעה.


----------



## liati40 (5/6/12)

מוסקט אירועים בראשון לציון 
לאחרונה יצא לי להיות שם ב 2 אירועים, חתונה בערב וברית יום שישי . ב 2 האירועים מאד נהננו, המקום ממש יפה, האוכל היה פשוט נהדר, קבלת הפנים מרשימה. בקיצור ממליצה.


----------



## Nooki80 (5/6/12)

לי יש חוויה הפוכה ב- 180 מעלות מהמקום הזה 
אבל זה היה לפני שנה כך שאולי היה שיפור.
כשאנחנו היינו שם היו כמה בעיות שממש הפריעו לי, חלק נבעו ככל הנראה מבחירות של הזוג (מנה צמחונית שניצל תירס טבעול נוטף שמן, אני לא מאמינה שאולם בכלל מסכים להוציא כזו מנה לצמחונים. זו בושה. יש כ"כ הרבה אפשרויות למנות צמחוניות לא חלביות, שהן לא יקרות להכנה, אולם שזה מה שהוא מציע לזוגות כאופציה למנה צמחונית כבר מקבל, אצלי באופן אישי, נקודות שחורות).
הסכום היה מלוכלך, ראו עליו סימני מים ושומן, וממש הייתי צריכה לנקות את הסכום עם המפית שלי. פשוט מגעיל.
הברמנים (ככל הנראה סתם מלצרים צעירים מאוד, שהמילה ברמנים גדולה עליהם בכמה מידות) לא הבינו באלכוהול בסיסי. הגדיל לעשות אחד מהם ששאל אותי מה זה קאווה (כן, כן).
האוכל בקבלת הפנים נראה עייף ומאוד לא איכותי (לא טעמתי, היה נראה שכדאי להתרחק). דווקא הסטייק במנות העיקריות היה סביר +. 
המלצרים (שנראו כמו ילדים בני 16) לא הצליחו לתקשר עם חלק גדול מהאורחים. השולחן שבו ישבתי היה מורכב ברובו (חוץ ממני ובן זוגי) מאורחים מחו"ל אני נאלצתי להיות מתורגמנית כל הערב כי אף מלצרי/ת לא ידע אנגלית בסיסית מספיק...
אני גם מאוד לא אהבתי את זה שהאולם (זה כמה אולמות בקומות) ממוקמים בבניין משרדים, וקבלת הפנים והחופה מתבצעים למטה (לפחות כך היה בחתונה שאנחנו היינו בה) וכדי לעלות לאולם צריך לעלות במעלית בתוך לובי של בניין משרדים... זה מאוד מוזר. גם אין מספיק מעליות בשביל כ"כ הרבה אנשים, לכן נוצרו תורים למטה עד שכולם עלו.
בכלל היה לי הרושם שזה מקום שמתאים יותר לבריתות או בר מצווה, ופחות לחתונה. אבל אולי זאת רק אני.


----------



## מצפה ל 3בהפתעה (5/6/12)

מכירים את אולמי 
תליה באבן יהודה איך המקום


----------



## fluppster (5/6/12)

הולכת היום לחתונה ב"גן השקוף" בשפיים 
אם למישהי יש שאלה ספציפית, משהו שאתן רוצות שאשים לב אליו, תגיבו בהקדם האפשרי. סליחה על ההתראה ברגע האחרון. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מחר אכתוב כאן בכל מקרה ביקורת.


----------



## simplicity83 (5/6/12)

כנ"ל לגבי "שרונית" ו"הבאר של סבא"


----------



## לבלוליק (5/6/12)

אולמי פאר- קומת בראשית 
סה"כ האוכל בסדר והבופה בכניסה מרשים וטעים.
מכיוון שאני לא נוגעת במנה עיקרית אבל חובבת מתוקים התאכזבתי לגלות
שלקינוח הניחו על שולחן של 12 איש צלחת מלבנית
ובה 4 עוגות.
לרגע חשבתי שזאת מנה לאדם אבל כששאלתי את
המלצרית היא אמרה שזה לכל השולחן.
"איך את מחלקת 4 עוגות ל- 12 איש?" שאלתי
קיבלתי את התשובה כשכמה אנשים דחפו את המזלגות שלהם
לצלחת אחת.
סליחה, אבל זה לא בשבילי...


----------



## י רדן (5/6/12)

מישהו שמע על בוסתן אבו גוש ויודע לתת פרטים 
על המקום.


----------



## AandL1 (6/6/12)

היו יומיים עמוסים ומעלפים!! 
נמשיך...


----------



## AandL1 (6/6/12)

אופס... זה לא היה אמור להיות פה 
מנהלות, אנא העבירו את ההודעה לקרדיטים שלי.
תודה


----------

